# Vaporesso Guardian One Express Kit



## Nailedit77 (20/6/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/6/16)

This looks soooo nice, maybe this kit will finally change my mind on ceramic coils...


----------

